# Muay Thai's Best Fighter



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

this man scares me to death


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

ya'll suck watch this


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

That was pretty damn sweet. I never heard of that guy before but he's preeeeetty badass.


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Very cool vid that guy is a beast


----------



## Mykoe817 (Feb 13, 2005)

wow most solid kicks in the world


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i have seen a lot of vid. real fight, martial art,etc..........but this guy are good, and very smart how the way he fight.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

good fighter, but it didn't serve him too well against a world class grappler.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

hyphen said:


> good fighter, but it didn't serve him too well against a world class grappler.


i like the muay thai vid. better!.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

thats grappling he should just stay with muay thai not the best jiu-jitsu kinda guy if ya know whata mean


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

one of my thai teachers knocked him out twice..
coban lookchaomaisaetong.. look him up


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

froogle said:


> thats grappling he should just stay with muay thai not the best jiu-jitsu kinda guy if ya know whata mean


it was an mma fight. he just has bad takedown defense and sub-par grappling skills. at least guys like crocop and chuck can stay standing.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

true that and damn jiggy give me an fucki* link







im to lazy


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

http://members.aol.com/thaiboxing2000/match.html

scroll down almost all the way.. youll see the names in the yellow bar..
it talks about one KO, but he ko'd drekkers again in another fight after that..
coban has 5 world titles and 2 lumpinee titles.. to fight in lumpinee stadium is like playing in the superbowl..


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Tie Domi would beat them both up :laugh: And jiggy's teacher too!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's suicide to fight against that guy.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

g damn that muay thai video is nuts


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> It's suicide to fight against that guy.


not if your name is genki sudo.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hyphen dont give me that sh*t seriously, thats just not ramons type of fighting. and jiggy that site is problably a site that just hates him hmmm ever thought of that


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

froogle said:


> hyphen dont give me that sh*t seriously, thats just not ramons type of fighting. and jiggy that site is problably a site that just hates him hmmm ever thought of that


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

wtf?.. it hates im because it talks about how he got ko'd.. its the truth, someone didnt just make that up.. lol


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry aynt read the whole thing


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Those are are some great videos...Ramo Dekker got some crazy Muay Thai skills...but the fight against Genki Sudo proves you need more than just stand-up...You abseloutely must have ground game.


----------



## jonno100 (Apr 6, 2006)

he is one bad ass mother awesome movies that mate i used to do a little kickboxin local her ein the uk but that guy big time knockouts !!!!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

well said j2


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

froogle said:


> hyphen dont give me that sh*t seriously, thats just not ramons type of fighting. and jiggy that site is problably a site that just hates him hmmm ever thought of that


:laugh: If thats not his type of fighting then why'd he take the fight? He's obviously a pretty good Muay Thai fighter, but thats it. Its pretty obvious that when you get into the world of MMA with a less specialized more demanding sport, he's not up to par to say the least. Like Hyphen said guys like CroCop and Liddell arent the best ground guys, but they have top knotch takedown defense to keep up on their feet. When Genki shot in Ramon didnt have a clue what he was doing. Doesnt make him a bad fighter, just a bad MMA fighter. Standup is nice and all, but its all about the BJJ when you get down to it. "80% of all fights end up on the ground."


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Now i had to bring the topic back just in case ya'll fools who tried to talk about him, loosing a couple fights a big thing. First of all his record was 175 wins 25 losses everone, looses sometimes like Mohammed Ali. Here is the full vid of him fighting that one guy sakamongokul(I know I spelled it wrong) it was very close. And the only reason he was bleeding so much was because of the way his skin starting to break a lot easier. The Thai fighters realized his foreheads skin would bleed easily because he was elbowed there a lot, so it slowly grew weaker and weaker and then easily would bleed. As you can see in the fight he kept wiping the blood of his forehead, imagine your in a fight and your bleeding like a headless chicken its kinda hard to see where your swinging. Anyways here's to links the first is the fight the second is the link to some biography about him really good











 http://www.fightingmaster.com/legends/dekkers/titles.htm


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

froogle said:


> Now i had to bring the topic back just in case ya'll fools who tried to talk about him, loosing a couple fights a big thing. First of all his record was 175 wins 25 losses everone, looses sometimes like Mohammed Ali. Here is the full vid of him fighting that one guy sakamongokul(I know I spelled it wrong) it was very close. And the only reason he was bleeding so much was because of the way his skin starting to break a lot easier. The Thai fighters realized his foreheads skin would bleed easily because he was elbowed there a lot, so it slowly grew weaker and weaker and then easily would bleed. As you can see in the fight he kept wiping the blood of his forehead, imagine your in a fight and your bleeding like a headless chicken its kinda hard mto see where your swinging. Anyways here's to links the first is the fight the second is the link to some biography about him really good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's 0-1 in mma. kthx.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

alot of thai fighters have a ton of fights. my instructor that knocked out dekkers twice has over 300 fights. his head is full of scars and holes from elbows.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

first of all its dekker but i have no clue why they added the s but anyways whos your instructor any proof if ur tellin the truth?


----------



## piranha065 (Mar 24, 2006)

this guy is a badass but to compete in an mma match you better be well rounded in all of your skills


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

read up.. i mentioned it in my first post..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

piranha065 said:


> this guy is a badass but to compete in an mma match you better be well rounded in all of your skills










Pretty good Muay Thai fighter, MMA...not so much.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

MMA/Muay Thai/kickboxing doesnt matter b/c im not a pro at any of those but i am a pro bar/street fighter and he would fcuk me up so to me hes a badass lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

not just Muay Thai are badass........ every martial are badass, and every martial have good and bad thing in indiviual art itself.. it depending on the fighter not the art.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

That guy is so precise every move he makes is incredibly efficient.


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Was that Van Damme? LOL!!!


----------



## linds (Jul 11, 2004)

froogle said:


> first of all its dekker but i have no clue why they added the s but anyways whos your instructor any proof if ur tellin the truth?


second of all its "lose" not loose and its "losing" not loosing


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

froogle said:


> first of all its dekker but i have no clue why they added the s but anyways whos your instructor any proof if ur tellin the truth?


Because it's Jiggy, that's why! don't question him!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

no jiggy show me the proff if ur bullin man


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

huh i think i juss shut the old jigstar up


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

froogle said:


> huh i think i juss shut the old jigstar up


Either that or he had something better to do on a Friday night/Saturday then to defend himself to someone he has nothing to prove to. Why wouldnt you beleive him? Its pretty common knowledge around here that Jiggy trains, so why would you be so quick to jump on him if thats redally his teacher? My Muay Thai teacher is a champion in Thailand and I've worked Muay Thai with Shogun Rua and Ninja Rua from Chute Box. Do you expect proof from me too?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHAHA YEa


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Actually it would be pretty cool to have "proof", not that I don't believe jiggy. I'm just wondering if there is something online about jiggy competing, that would be cool. I'm interested because I'm a big fan and do some amateur MMA but nothing serious like jiggy (I'm kinda the equivalent of a basketball fan who watches NBA and plays pick up basketball at the park). I also think its awesome that you trained with Royler.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that vid was freakin sweet, I watched it 2 times even, that guy kicks some ass


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

im juss waitin 4 jiggy


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

speechless sorry but i got u jiggy


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

froogle said:


> speechless sorry but i got u jiggy


just to shut you up:

Ramon Dekker vs. Coban Lookchaomaesaitong (jiggy's instructor)

http://members.aol.com/thaiboxing2000/match.html

look 3/4 down the page, bite your tongue, and let stop posting in this thread.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry but but they had three fights first coban won second ramon and third ramon so zip it good


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

god, you're a moron



> Prior to this fight *Ramon Dekker had knocked Coban out once and Coban had knocked Dekker out once. This third match was to decide the series. *It is rare for Dekker to get knocked down by a punch from the Thai fighters. When he loses, it is usually in the clinch and the elbowing range. But Coban has a wicked punch, and Dekker chose to trade punches with him. Coban knocked him down several times and also punished Dekker with hard kicks and elbows. Dekker did not protest this match and his respect for Coban was apparent.


Coban had him beat in the series 2-1. learn how to read.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

seen the entire documentary about this guy. amazing thai boxer. he had to knock all his opponents in thailand cause the judges would rule against him 4 shure.
the crowd goes almost silent when hes kicking ass. 
hes leg was so beat up they almost amputatded it. 
yo can clearly see the difference from when he was young to when hes career ended, the young diamond was an explosive machine.
great post!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i didnt even know this thread was still around..


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

mike.. u goin to grapplers quest this saturday?


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

hey i give it to coban he is good and ramon does respect him, but jiggy is coban really your teacher or are u pullin my leg


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

jiggy said:


> mike.. u goin to grapplers quest this saturday?


Nope. I'm kinda over Grappler's Quest and NAGA right now. They need to work on better organizing these events. There's so many people competeing right now with the suddent growth that going isn't worth the $80 to fight for me. Im doing some small tournaments around here and I might do a couple amateur MMA fights over the next few months. Im focusing on getting my striking and wrestling up to par for that right now. You gonna go compete?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

nah not competing in this one.. ill be on vacation..
im gonna train hard for battle at the beach and the copa atlantica this summer..

and yeh coban is really my instructor..


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

jiggy said:


> nah not competing in this one.. ill be on vacation..
> im gonna train hard for battle at the beach and the copa atlantica this summer..
> 
> and yeh coban is really my instructor..


Same here. Depending on the MMA stuff I might sitll sneak in Battle at the Beach. That will hopefully be spread out a bit better and be worth doing. I'll decide on that one come July. Alot of the smaller tournaments have been good recently. Only the better schools tend to come out for them, instead of 10,000 Tiger Schulman's kids, and the competition is usually real good and not 40 some people per division. Plus cheaper registration and better scheduling.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

wow bro i never knew that let him know he is still very well known


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

wow that kid's a monster, but how old is that video? If he still fights now i wish he would enter ufc or something so that he would be more accessible to American audiences.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ripped2shreds said:


> wow that kid's a monster, but how old is that video? If he still fights now i wish he would enter ufc or something so that he would be more accessible to American audiences.


maybe you missed the link i posted of him fighting in pride...and getting pwned.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

hyphen said:


> wow that kid's a monster, but how old is that video? If he still fights now i wish he would enter ufc or something so that he would be more accessible to American audiences.


maybe you missed the link i posted of him fighting in pride...and getting pwned.
[/quote]

Agreed. Im pretty sure if he fought in the UFC it would be one of the great beatings of all time. I got an idea, we'll let him fight Hughes or BJ and see how he does.


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

hyphen said:


> wow that kid's a monster, but how old is that video? If he still fights now i wish he would enter ufc or something so that he would be more accessible to American audiences.


maybe you missed the link i posted of him fighting in pride...and getting pwned.
[/quote]

haha ouch! nvm, he's probably not well rounded enough to fight in UFC. He looked pretty impressive and explosive in the first clip tho. He was a lot more hesitant in the MMA fight, and didnt come out nearly as strong. Still, I think if could keep the fight off the ground he would stand a good chance of competing against almost anyone.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Right, like made pretty evident in the thread, he can handle himself pretty well in a Muay Thai fight, which is what was shown in the first clip. MMA is a different animal though, you need alot more training to be compitent in an MMA ring/cage then in a more specialized fight. Dekkers just doesnt have what it takes to compete with the well rounded guys of MMA.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Dekker is still my favorite fighter besides bruce lee which is the best. dekker would have won that fight if he was well rounded but he also has a messed up leg which counts as sumthin


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

no1 ever fights at 100%

bruce lee was a pioneer and ahead of his time, but would get pwn3d against any half way decent well rounded fighter of today. i think if helio gracie and bruce lee fought in the 50s/60s, helio would win.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

bull sh*t bruce lee got mad speed here is a little of what he can do but before i show u that his side kick people said was like being hit by a car. and he has the strongest and fastest hands. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_lee


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

jiggy said:


> no1 ever fights at 100%
> 
> bruce lee was a pioneer and ahead of his time, but would get pwn3d against any half way decent well rounded fighter of today. i think if helio gracie and bruce lee fought in the 50s/60s, helio would win.


I agree with you 100% Jiggy. Bruce Lee was a great actor and martial arts pioneer, but if he was involved in vale tudo in Brazil in its original days I think there would have been several fighters that could have beat him, espcially Helio. Dispite what the Bruce Lee faithful want to believe, most fights end up on the ground, especially when someone like Helio Gracie wants them on the ground. That in mind, nothing is better on the ground then BJJ, and noone is better at BJJ then Helio. Helio would have tapped Lee.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

froogle said:


> bull sh*t bruce lee got mad speed here is a little of what he can do but before i show u that his side kick people said was like being hit by a car. and he has the strongest and fastest hands. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_lee


i bet bruce didnt have faster/stronger hands that any boxer in his weight class.. crocop would kick bruce lee in half..

bruce didnt know about many martial arts until dan inosanto introduced them to him. (kali, western boxing, japanese ju jitsu, muay thai..etc) dan inosanto helped greatly with the making of jeet kun do, bruce just got all the credit.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Daniel LaRusso's gonna fight? Johnny is soooo pissed.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

^ban


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

dude i wish he were alive and young stil cuz know he would be in his sixties but he would terrorize any fighter,his kicks were faster then you or me punching and inch from your face. im telling you u cant talk cuz he wasnt able to show EVERYTHING key word everything he wanted to


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

bruce got thrown in a garbage can by gene lebell


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

bull krap man we cant really debate because he didin't live long enough to do more and show us more of what hes made of


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Well if Bruce was still alive, and he fought Helio Gracie whom is well into his 90s today, I still think Helio would beat him today. Theres a difference between someone who did movies to establish his career and someone who fought bareknuckle fights in Brazil to make his name.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

u guys are just making me laugh man bruce lee could punch you from an inch away and make you fly back just read his feat. inside of the link i posted earlier


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

froogle said:


> u guys are just making me laugh man bruce lee could punch you from an inch away and make you fly back just read his feat. inside of the link i posted earlier


right, because when people are fighting they just stand there so that you can do a 1 inch punch. the fact is that bruce lee never really got deep into grappling. he knew gene lebell and even gene will say that bruce was only slightly receptive to some of the grappling concepts like submissions (which were later incorporated into his jeet kun do training because he found they were effective. of course, only after being thrown and submitted by guys like judo gene). a submission legend like helio gracie would have no problem choking out bruce.

what people don't understand is that bruce isn't known for his fighting ability, more his ability to think outside of the box and promoting cross-training in different martial arts. people think that because bruce was a martial arts star on the silver screen that he's automatically a certified ass kicker. that's not the case. jet li is also a martial arts super star and he wouldn't stand a chance against even a B-level mma fighter.

a film actor against a proven bare knuckle vale tudo fighter....hrmm.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

dude man bruce wouldnt even let them grab him before they do wham, and just because hes a movie actor does not mean that he CANT fight. he is very strong and very fast, before helio would even try to fake him out he would have gotten smacked the Fu** up


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

froogle said:


> dude man bruce wouldnt even let them grab him before they do wham, and just because hes a movie actor does not mean that he CANT fight. he is very strong and very fast, before helio would even try to fake him out he would have gotten smacked the Fu** up












your little fantasy world of who is god of martial arts has no reflection of what the true reality of things are. i suggest you do some research aside from watching enter the dragon.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

froogle said:


> dude man bruce wouldnt even let them grab him before they do wham, and just because hes a movie actor does not mean that he CANT fight. he is very strong and very fast, before helio would even try to fake him out he would have gotten smacked the Fu** up












your little fantasy world of who is god of martial arts has no reflection of what the true reality of things are. i suggest you do some research aside from watching enter the dragon.
[/quote]

















Fantasy world is right. Some easily forget while Bruce Lee was an inovative individual, he was moslty an actor. Id love to know how many times Bruce Lee was in a no rules bareknuckle fight. Its amazing how obsessed some people get with Bruce Lee like he was some kind of god.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

^sees comment........ *takes of bruce lee underwear and sobs*


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

So what ur trying to say is bruce lee cant fight? and heres a link to a bareknuckle fight and please take a look at this to and this before u open ur mouth brother and just because he was an actor doen't mean that hes a fighter


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

froogle said:


> So what ur trying to say is bruce lee cant fight? and heres a link to a bareknuckle fight and please take a look at this to and this before u open ur mouth brother and just because he was an actor doen't mean that hes a fighter


wooowww, a video of him punching a bag, a montage of his movie clips, and him in a wing chun bout. so, out of three videos only one is of a bare knuckle fight which includes no ground fighting and weak punches. how exactly does wing chun defend against takedowns? do you really think that wing chun will fair well against any style? if you do, maybe look into some other videos becaues it doesn't. in fact, i've never seen one style of kung fu do well against even taekwondo, which is one of the most mediocre styles there is.

please rethink your clever little response because you've proved nothing. and this'll be the last post in this thread because there's no point arguing with some kid who obviously knows nothing about martial arts in general.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

whatever man all i know is that bruce lee can fight u cant lie about that


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

froogle said:


> whatever man all i know is that bruce lee can fight u cant lie about that


Why so obsessed with Bruce Lee? What was so damn special about him? He was an actor, and a great show martial artist, but not a real fighter. Theres nothing wrong with that, just dont try to make him something he's not. Give it up. We're not putting down Bruce Lee or trying to make you lose faith in your obsession with him, just pointing out what he was and what he wasnt.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank You Man I had the feeling that he would loose in a MMA fight it's just that I dont want to loose the faith that i had in him. And yes your right, most fights do land on the ground. And I also do know how to do bjj and muay thai which I really love.







I just really LOVE BRUCE LEE heck man we all do


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

No worries man there is nothing wrong with having a special place for someone you have grown up looking up to. Like Ive said before, while Im not a Bruce Lee fan, I do respect how innovative he was at his time. However I really cant stand martial arts movies so Ive never been one to really be a fan of his.

Either way your not losing faith in him, just respecting the superiority of guys that have grown up doing nothing but fighting...not acting, or doing fight dances etc...just training and fighting.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Dido


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)




----------

